# Light Box deal on Tanga



## Scott (Jul 3, 2011)

Tanga.com has a special of the day on a light box setup.  It kooks like it has two lights with it and a number of backgrounds, for $29.95 plus shipping.  Just thought I'd pass it along.

Scott.


----------

